# What 5 pistols would you like under xmas tree



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

1. S&W Model 460 XVR Revolver - 8 3/8
2. FN Fiveseven
3. S&W Model 500 Revolver - 4"
4. HK USP
5. Walther p99c AS


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man that's a good question. There will not be any, but I'll play.
A. .44spl old S&W 21/2" to 4" barrel.
B. .44mag Ruger Redhawk 4" barrel.
C. .44mag Blackhawk 6" barrel.
D. .38/.357 Stub nose old Colt,S&W,or Ruger.
E. Any older guns as long as there S&W,Ruger,or Colt.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Ruger SP-101 .357
CZ 75 Compact .40 S&W
Springfield XD-9 Compact
Ruger Alaskan .454 Casull
Smith & Wesson Model 327 TRR8 Revolver


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm easy to please...............
HK P7M13
HK P7M10
Colt Combat Commander Stainless
S&W 625 .45 Colt
Colt Govt. Series 70


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

1. S&W or Springfield 1911 in .45 ACP
2. XD-9 Bitone
3. S&W M&P 9 mm
4. Glock 19
5. S&W 637 Airweight .38 special with laser grips


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Reeder Commander length 1911
any HK P7
S&W 460
S&W Model 25
S&W kit gun


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Charter Arms On Duty .38 Special









Walther PPK .380









S&W 360PD .357 Mag









Sig P239 SAS .40 S&W









Wilson Combat CQB 10mm


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Sig P210
Colt Python blued 4 inch
S&W M&P9
Sig X-five all round
Glock 19


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, after going thru a ton of handguns, I think I have all the ones I want. But, if I HAD to make a list:

1. Nighthawk 1911 - Talon 1 with bull barrel
2. HK P2000
3. Five Seven Pistol
4. HK P7
5. Beretta Billenium 9mm


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

1) Infinity custom 1911 (why not wish for one of the most expensive?)
2) H&K Elite
3) Sig 226 Equinox
4) Glock 19 in OD Green
5) CZ Tactical Sport in .40
5.5) Walther P99


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Fun! Here's my list:

1. H&K P7
2. Smith & Wesson Chief's Special in 9mm
3. Smith & Wesson Airweight Titanium PD .357 with Crimson Trace Grips
4. Walther P99 AS w/night sights
5. H&K USP Compact 9mm

Bonus:
1. Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm
2. Beretta pX4 in 9mm


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Acculock in .45acp (Most expensive I know of, $5699.00)
FN FiveseveN ( already got it)
Les Baer Hardball 
Magnum Research BFR (big F****** Revolver) .444 marlin
any WWII issue .45, Preferably Remington Rand


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

1) Walther P99C
2) Springfield or Kimber Compact 1911
3) Ruger .357 Revolver (not sure of model)
4) Ruger MKIII or Browning Buckmark
5) Springfield XD45

I would have put the Kel Tec P3AT, but I'm buying that for myself as an early gift later this week.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*Well if this is a wish list*

Orginals only
Colt Walker
Colt Dragoon 1859
Colt Navy 1851
Le Matte
Remington New Army

All orginals of course


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

G.I. 50 .50
Glock 18c 9mm
Springfeild 1911 compact 45apc
Beretta M9
S&W 460v 5in:smt067


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Glad to see some P7's on the many lists....

I'm thinking Cowboy guns .......

Hmmmmmmm :smt071


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Sig P220 Equinox
2. Walther P99 AS 9mm
3. Ruger Vaquero
4. Springfield 1911 Operator
5. Glock 34


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife said no to guns for Christmas, but I can dream:

Kimber Ageis 9mm
Kimber RCP 45ACP
Wilson Combat (commander size)
S&W 625
Ruger Vaquero :smt071


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

1- My Browning HiPower that is out for customization. It should be ready soon, and might make it under the tree. I'll take that.
But that's realistic. Let me ask for something not so realistic for the other four.

2- Heinie 1911 (or HiPower)

2- Ted Yost 1911. I have a Yost 45, but would take more! (I'd say "or HiPower" but that's what item number 1 is)

3- Garthwaite 1911 (or HiPower)

5- The giver's choice of: Pre-War Colt 38 Super, Sig P210 (custom would be nice), Bowen Classic Arms...about anything from there, Devel (anything), Swenson 1911 (a Commander would be nice).


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I know that I'm going to have a S&W M15 in my possession soon so after that it would be(not in any particular order):
CZ 75B
Ruger Super Blackhawk
More K & N frame S&W's

I also want to get my hands on one of those new Ithaca M37's.


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

Walther P99 AS
Walther P99c AS
Sig p228
Sig p239


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*Dream guns*

Glock 20
S&W model 29
Desert Eagle .357 mag
Sig P220
Ruger Blackhawk .41 mag


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have all the pistols I want/need, and at least one I don't (a Beretta 92FS). 

I'll trade your five pistols for a Steyr Scout in .308, though! That's really the only gun I want that I don't have. Maybe I will buy myself one as a post-deployment gift in sixteen months.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

1) Sig 239
2) Sig 226
3) Beretta Cougar
4) CZ-75 Compact stainless
5) S&W auto (not MP), don't know which, but I want one, lol.


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

H&K P7
H&K USP
Springfield XD in 45acp
Sig 226 in 9mm
Walther PPK/S
Ruger MKIII Hunter
Springfield Mil-Spec 1911
Hi-Point 995 9mm Carbine
(Bonus) Glock 17

What am I actually going to get? None of the above; unless my dad really surprises me and picks up the High Point carbine for me.
If I'm lucky, my girlfriend will buy me a gun when I propose (she says it isn't fair that guys don't get anything), so I'm hope for that


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

You mean like a wish list? money is no object?

1. USP/MK23

2. FN Five seveN

3. Kimber Warrior/ or high end 1911

4. S&W 500

5. SP89 (Civie, Semi auto MP5:smt083 )


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

*Dear Santa...*

1. Glock 29 in OD green
2. Glock 22 in OD green
3. HK P2K
4. HK USP Tactical
5. Sig P229


----------



## wonder9 (Dec 20, 2006)

1. HK p2000sk
2. HK Tactical
3. Sig 210
4. Kahr p9
5. HK p30??


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Since I have gotten 3 on my list I now have to change, ain't life a drag?

1. FN Fiveseven
2. S&W Model 340PD Revolver 357mag- HIVIZ
3. S&W Model 629 Revolver 44mag 3"
4. Walther P99C SA/DA 9mm
5. Springfield Custom Loaded Ultra-Compact 1911-A1 45acp


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> 1. S&W Model 460 XVR Revolver - 8 3/8
> 2. FN Fiveseven
> 3. S&W Model 500 Revolver - 4"
> 4. HK USP
> 5. Walther p99c AS


Mine would be in no particular order:
Colt Python 4in. Nickel or S/S
HK P7M8
S&W 945
Les Baer 1911
A real FN FAL .308


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

So, who got the 5 pistols they wanted under their tree?


----------



## jagsfan (Dec 29, 2006)

Sig 226 Blackwater
Sig SP2022 
HK USP
HK P7
Ed Brown Kobra


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jagsfan said:


> Sig 226 Blackwater
> Sig SP2022
> HK USP
> HK P7
> Ed Brown Kobra


U got all of that for Christmas?


----------



## jagsfan (Dec 29, 2006)

> U got all of that for Christmas?


I got an Xbox 360 for Christmas. :mrgreen: 
The list above would be my wish list.

~Matt


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

For some reason I really have no urge to get another gun for awhile after my HK's. It is the weirdest thing!

My list would prob go
1. USP .45
2. S&W 500
3. AR15
4. P90
5. USPe .45


----------

